# Baby Cub's Take a look



## kearypik (Dec 12, 2011)

Took a trip to my local zoo to check out the baby cub's. if any suggestions on the photo's let me know. Love to know what I can improve on!

#1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ISO/ 800  1/200   f/6.3


#2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ISO/800   1/200   f/5.6

#3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Iso/800   1/160      f/5.6


#4


----------



## flameshots (Dec 13, 2011)

Really cute subject matter, but there are some things keeping them from being spectacular. 

#1 The WB seems to be off. Your profile says your pics are not ok for edit so I can't really show you what a corrected shot looks like. A little PP can bring out the color and make them look a lot better. 

#2. It seems you have missed the focus on the cubs. The Eyes should always be the focal point and with that they should be in perfect focus. They are not in any of these pictures. It can be hard to get great shots at the Zoo with Glass enclosures and not having the ability to change your point of view much but with a few adjustments and attention to detail you can get some really great shots at the zoo. 

JMHO your $.02 may differ.


----------



## kearypik (Dec 13, 2011)

Flameshots, If you wouldn't mind I have changed it so you can edit my pictures. I would like to know what it looks like and then how you did it when your done. I played with in Adobe, but I did't correct it right. Focus point seems to be a problem for me in many of my pic's. I feel like I'm focusing on the eyes.  Your right when I look at them it seems the focus point is the nose. Is that what you are seeing also?  Any suggestions.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 13, 2011)

They seem just a bit soft, or maybe it's motion blur from a too-low shutter speed?


----------



## kearypik (Dec 13, 2011)

What shutter speed would you suggested I use?


----------



## flameshots (Dec 13, 2011)

kearypik said:


> Flameshots, If you wouldn't mind I have changed it so you can edit my pictures. I would like to know what it looks like and then how you did it when your done. I played with in Adobe, but I did't correct it right. Focus point seems to be a problem for me in many of my pic's. I feel like I'm focusing on the eyes.  Your right when I look at them it seems the focus point is the nose. Is that what you are seeing also?  Any suggestions.



Did you edit and re-post them? The color doesn't look as bad now. The focus is still off though. If I get a chance I will try to edit them. I can't fix the missed focus though.


----------



## kearypik (Dec 13, 2011)

No I didn't re- post them.


----------



## Natalie (Dec 13, 2011)

Adorable shots!  To me the focus looks OK (maybe slightly off on #2), I think the softness is just the result of shooting through glass (which probably wasn't very clean) and motion blur. In a hectic zoo environment with tons of people around, and on top of that the fact that lion cubs are probably pretty squirmy, you're going to have a hard time getting perfectly crisp shots. Also, if you're shooting in JPEG with one of those built-in photo settings, those can mess up the shot a bit by softening it and lessening contrast. Definitely shoot in RAW if you're not doing that already.


----------



## kearypik (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Natalie, it was a crazy place, hard to get the shots that I did. With the replies that I've had, I've learned a few thing that will help me in the future. I should of shot in raw, I usually do.


----------

